

Academia, Job-Hopping, and Facebook - eavc

The lazy* man's guide to hitting the HN front page:<p>1) Pick something topical.
2) Find a post about it on HN.
3) Take the other side of the argument.
4) Be sure to mention the key word in the title.
5) Congratulations! 
6) Check your page views.<p>*in my opinion, HN is remarkably good at avoiding this trap. there's more nuanced and substantive discussion here than anywhere else. when bait does get through, there's usually someone in the comments to call it out. good job, guys!
======
yalurker
I actually like that counter-point articles are posted and that new themes
occur each week with multiple articles. It can certainly get excessive (as
Reddit is prone to do) but a handful of articles from varying view points on a
topic is a healthy thing for a social links site.

